# Shengshou 6x6 + florian mod



## cannon4747 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna try the florian mod on the ss 6x6 but first i'd like some feedback. I really liked how my 5x5 turned out after i finished the tensioning and whatnot. It was MUCH better than stock. I want to try and achieve similar results with the 6x6. It's sort of hard to turn at a non-popping tension and locks up a lot. Solving it more than once gives me rsi. I'm gonna try modding the exact same pieces as florian and then modding the various parts of the centers with traxxas. I'm debating whether to buy dayan springs or c4u springs though. Thats the major question, but i'll leave room for other opinions.

EDIT: I'm gonna wait till the poll is up before doing anything. I'll post results here.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2013)

Lots of cubers have good results in just using Dayan spirings without modding. I modded mine too but might have done something wrong, cause it's terrible. With Dayan springs too. Try it with the springs first, and if you like it just stick with it.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 23, 2013)

what mod did you use? the florian mod? at the very least i'm gonna round off the corner base and stalks like I do on every big cube I get. maybe the cube piece, maybe not.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Feb 23, 2013)

mine is amazing with dayan springs and the florian mod. It could probably be good without doing anything. Also, mine pops a lot. It would pop without the mod, but I think the modding may have increased it.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 23, 2013)

hmm maybe we can look forward to a ss 6x6 with the wing edges having the little wings on the "foot" like the 5x5 has. that might be why the 5x5 doesn't pop with the mod and the 6x6 does. I usually keep all my cubes tight enough to prevent popping. I have no problem with it on any of my cubes. that tightness might be another reason my 6x6 sucks...


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally I like my SS6x6 the way it is. It's not a speed champ and neither am I. It's beautifully broken in and somewhat loose. There is satori as you solve that puzzle ever more organized and the cubbies get ever better aligned.

However if you are hell bent on modding this is what I might do. Carefully do Konsta plus Florian. Make those inner layers turn better. While doing the Konsta part don't cut down the length of the pieces a hair or you'll get more poping. It would be a huge time sink to mod this right.

Don't put high viscosity oil in the thing. My current thinking is really big cubes might need a low viscosity thin lubricant outside of the springs. It's too tight in there for a high viscosity fluid in-between those parts. I'm currently doing some experiments in this regard.

You can put dayan springs in it if you like the outer layers turning ridiculously easier than the inner layers. You might also find the holes for the springs to go into are smaller in diamater as the cubes gets bigger. I lubed up the springs/centers on a stack of SS and by the time I got to 7x7 the springs and washers were tiny.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 23, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Personally I like my SS6x6 the way it is. It's not a speed champ and neither am I. It's beautifully broken in and somewhat loose. There is satori as you solve that puzzle ever more organized and the cubbies get ever better aligned.
> 
> However if you are hell bent on modding this is what I might do. Carefully do Konsta plus Florian. Make those inner layers turn better. While doing the Konsta part don't cut down the length of the pieces a hair or you'll get more poping. It would be a huge time sink to mod this right.
> 
> ...



I just unscrewed one of the centers to see what you were talking about. I thought you were saying that the width of the springs and screw were decreasing. what you actually meant was that the vertical room from the screw head to the bottom of the center is tiny. yes that is true. I have now gotten the idea to use the extra springs that came with an alpha cc i own. the springs are shorter (About half the length of regular springs), so theoretically they should be better for the smaller space. as for other people using the springs (if you don't already have them), it appears that you'll have to find someone that sells the cube with the extra parts in order to get them, as it doesn't seem like you can order them exclusively.

it seems like i'm gonna order the dayan springs so I'll do that unless a bunch of c4u ppl convince me otherwise. i'll try out each set of springs, the alpha cc and the dayan. I'm not trying the alpha right now mostly cuz my cube is in pieces. and I'm far too lazy to put it back together.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm curious and I may try dayan spring myself this weekend. I did not like dyan's in my modded ss 4x4 but a similar thread seemed to say they were good in a ss6x6 and I'm sure they would compress just fine hight wise.

The diamater of the springs and especially washer did appear to be getting smaller as the cubes got bigger.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 23, 2013)

high viscosity turned out great on my 6x6, and even better on my 7x7.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not listening to anybodies advice on lubrication if their name is peeling stickers. J.K. Still have you tried a low viscosity lubrication in a big cube to make a comparison? I think the spring and centerpieces should be packed with high viscosity but every other part of a big cube I think it might be good to try extremely low viscosity stuff.

I tried the Dayan springs and that turns good - very good. I took The springs from a Gohong 2 that had given up the ghost. They do fit. They are not the same size but they work. They are shorter softer springs so the cube keeps turning easily even if you screw down down the centers. Width was not a problem. You can be into very non-popping tensions and still have easy turning. 

Here is a picture. The SS spring is still on the screw.


Spoiler












There is a gradient in how easily the different layers turn. The outer layers now turn very easily. The second to the outer layers turn merely easily and the inner layers are better but I wouldn't say easy. I'll see if I can get used to the outer layers being this loose.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2013)

Dayan springs are good on the 6x6 but not on the 4x4. Did any of your 6x6 screwheads wear out whilst changing the springs? Mine have. Real badly too.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

If that happens you are using the wrong size screwdriver for that screw (or rather: bolt). A proper fitting philips head will not wear them out.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 24, 2013)

You mean did I strip out the phillips indentation. Not really. I was careful after some of them started to strip.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

Then still it was likely the wrong driver head. If it fits exactly right it should not strip. I am not only talking the fact that it fits in the slots of the bolt, but also the proper "pointiness" of the screwdriver's tip is important. If you have a too shallow tip in the bolts it looks like it fits perfectly yet still it will strip them as you start turning.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a very small screwdriver that I use for practically everything. The screws are too soft really, the Dayan ones are much harder.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 24, 2013)

That IS true, yes. That is why you have to be super careful in your choice of screwdriver  It is definitely not a one size fits all situation.

I have only taken it apart once, to lube and tension proper, other than that not going to do that again anytime soon LOL


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 24, 2013)

so the dayan springs are squishier than the ss? I think thats what would help that... you know, ss does really well building its big cubes but then forgets the most simple aspect of all: the freaking hardware!!!


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 24, 2013)

And for a domino effect, take the Shengshou 6x6 springs and put them in a Shengshou 7x7. It will be the same awesomeness all over again. Perhaps more awesomeness. Perhaps too much awesomeness to control. You are replacing a long stiff spring with a short softer fatter spring and the turning improves tremendously. Made me like my 7x7. All the 7x7 layers turn easily except the very middle where you are turning more than a layer.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 27, 2013)

oh i didn't see those other posts... lol

okay so I think I'll buy the dayan springs first and try those and then mod it if I still don't like it. to prevent the screwhead from wearing out from the spring i'll see about putting a washer above the spring. only if its really bad though.


----------



## EMI (Feb 27, 2013)

I really like my 6x6 (with Dayan springs), the only problem with it are pops of the 2nd layer edge pieces. Does anyone know some kind of simple mod to get rid of that? Because there always is some kind of locking up before it pops, maybe the corner stalks or sth.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it a good idea to put lube on the springs too?


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 28, 2013)

@emi: idk of a mod to reduce popping. maybe try tightening the cube till it won't pop anymore. a test I usually do is to turn the top layer 45 degrees and try to pry out a set of the 4 edge pieces that form the edges during the 3x3 stage. i repeat for each layer and if it doesn't pop i deep it fit for solving, i keep cubes as loose as possible without explosions. but for modding, rounding the corner stalks would probably be a good place to start. that would, at the very least, reduce some lockups. I'd also smooth out the corner base like in the florian and (sort of like in the) v-cube 5 mod.

@googlebleh: yes. many cubers usually lubricate the center, screw, and spring mechanism with a high(or low?)-viscosity lubricant such as lubix or traxxas 50k (what i use since its WAY cheaper). what florian did in his 5x5 mod was put some on the screw, then put on the spring, then put some on the spring.


----------



## EMI (Feb 28, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> @emi: idk of a mod to reduce popping. maybe try tightening the cube till it won't pop anymore. a test I usually do is to turn the top layer 45 degrees and try to pry out a set of the 4 edge pieces that form the edges during the 3x3 stage. i repeat for each layer and if it doesn't pop i deep it fit for solving, i keep cubes as loose as possible without explosions. but for modding, rounding the corner stalks would probably be a good place to start. that would, at the very least, reduce some lockups. I'd also smooth out the corner base like in the florian and (sort of like in the) v-cube 5 mod.


I don't want to change the tension because it is very good for solving. However sometimes just that one edge piece pops out and that can cause inner pieces to pop out as well. Taking out four edge pieces is not possible...and I don't want to modify the corner stalks until I am absolutely sure that this won't make it unstable or turn worse. Maybe I just need to clean it, I don't know.


----------



## BaconCuber (Feb 28, 2013)

I know literally nothing about Florian modding and changing springs, but I think your best bet is Dayan springs and Florian, because Dayan cubes are so smooth.


----------



## EMI (Feb 28, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> I know literally nothing about Florian modding and changing springs, but I think your best bet is Dayan springs and Florian, because Dayan cubes are so smooth.



Haha, yes it must be the springs that make them smooth


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 3, 2013)

don't worry, rounding the stalks a bit doesn't do anything to add popping. it just reduces catching. rounding off the bottom of the piece or other things that hook under other pieces may do this, but the stalks shouldn't.


----------

